# Best Way to Purchase Resale



## emergingworldtraveler (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi! I recently attended a DRI timeshare presentation in Orlando.  We did not purchase that day, as I know resale is best, however after doing some research I noticed when purchasing resale it does not offer you membership into the "Club" without purchasing at least 2500 points from DRI developer (approx. $ 9k). Does anyone have any ideas on how to spend the least amont, while still getting membership to the "Club"? Or any other suggestions about how to best use a DRI resale without the "Club" is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Some have negotiated...*

From what some will share is that you will have to buy some points from Diamond and cut a deal to bring in resale points.  Club membership is not transferrable with resale points. Thus, why you need to make a deal.  Also, you want to make sure that if you buy from DRI, you have to make sure that you buy resale points from the same collection so that you don't have to pay two different collection fees. 

The negotiation of bringing in the points has not been discussed in a while so I am not sure if DRI is still doing it, but I would try.


----------



## fluke (Apr 1, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> The negotiation of bringing in the points has not been discussed in a while so I am not sure if DRI is still doing it, but I would try.



Although there have been no reports of anyone being turned down for bringing resale into the club either.  So if I was interested in this process I would follow the advice of the old threads.  As stated on previous threads it is best to negotiate initially with DRI on the price and then at the end of the deal spring on them the right to bring in resale.  Make sure it is specified in the contract.

Another thing i would consider bringing in a deeded week rather than trust points.  Better mf value.  For example 2 bedroom Polo Towers villa is 14500 points for $1200+. Can regularly be seen for under $500 and usually free.

+1 on the same collection - make sure the collections are the same or pay two $200 plus collection fees.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 2, 2013)

Not an DRI expert, but it seems you will never get back the money you spent buying into "the Club" since your Club membership won't transfer if you sell your ownership. So, are you sure you want to own DRI points? Maybe you could buy something else that gets you where you want to go, without needing to make a developer purchase?


----------



## emergingworldtraveler (Apr 2, 2013)

*Great Advice*

Thanks, I was considering the benefits of buying a deeded week vs. trust points.  If the MF would be better, then it is worth it! Although, DRI has advised if I do this option then I would have to purchase half of the amount of points I am bringing in.  So for your example, I would have to purchase 7250 pts from them directly. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## emergingworldtraveler (Apr 2, 2013)

fluke said:


> Although there have been no reports of anyone being turned down for bringing resale into the club either.  So if I was interested in this process I would follow the advice of the old threads.  As stated on previous threads it is best to negotiate initially with DRI on the price and then at the end of the deal spring on them the right to bring in resale.  Make sure it is specified in the contract.
> 
> Another thing i would consider bringing in a deeded week rather than trust points.  Better mf value.  For example 2 bedroom Polo Towers villa is 14500 points for $1200+. Can regularly be seen for under $500 and usually free.
> 
> +1 on the same collection - make sure the collections are the same or pay two $200 plus collection fees.



Thanks, I was considering the benefits of buying a deeded week vs. trust points. If the MF would be better, then it is worth it! Although, DRI has advised if I do this option then I would have to purchase half of the amount of points I am bringing in. So for your example, I would have to purchase 7250 pts from them directly. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## emergingworldtraveler (Apr 2, 2013)

fluke said:


> Although there have been no reports of anyone being turned down for bringing resale into the club either.  So if I was interested in this process I would follow the advice of the old threads.  As stated on previous threads it is best to negotiate initially with DRI on the price and then at the end of the deal spring on them the right to bring in resale.  Make sure it is specified in the contract.
> 
> Another thing i would consider bringing in a deeded week rather than trust points.  Better mf value.  For example 2 bedroom Polo Towers villa is 14500 points for $1200+. Can regularly be seen for under $500 and usually free.
> 
> +1 on the same collection - make sure the collections are the same or pay two $200 plus collection fees.


You are correct, because the membership is not transferrable it is not worth anything later on, however I am considering DRI becauase I like the pt system, the advantage of using 50% less points when booked less than 59 days, and the variety of resorts without having to pay exchange fees.  Do you know of other timeshare point programs that offer using less points when reserved sooner than later?


----------



## TheWizz (Apr 8, 2013)

I have owned Trust Points and/or Deeded DRI weeks for the past eight years and I "gave back" my Trust Points a few years ago, when they still did that, because the MF $ per Club Point ratio was rising MUCH faster for the Trust Points vs. the Deeded Club Points I owned at Polo Towers and Fall Creek.  I converted them into Club Points back when they would do so for a $2995 "fee", which I understand they no longer do.  I would not convert today if it meant I had to (a) pay $9K plus to do so and (b) have to pay the higher MFs on the Trust Points.

Good luck with your decision...


----------



## RuralEngineer (Apr 9, 2013)

" ... purchasing at least 2500 points from DRI developer (approx. $ 9k). Does anyone have any ideas on how to spend the least amont, while still getting membership to the "Club?"

recently consolidated accounts w/resale.  bought 2000 points, and added two resorts to Club Select.  Don't forget Club Select.  I just added 6500 points using this method.  It gives me more options to effectively use my timeshare portfolio.  Not sure how much this is really understood.  $/pt can be very attractive.

the 50% and occasionally 75% discounts are very attractive especially if you have resorts within driving distance.

Stephen


----------



## Laneterry68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am a Platinum Point Owner with DR and am interested in communicating with other Platinum Owners...especially those that can't or don't wish to use their annual points currently.


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Laneterry68 said:


> I am a Platinum Point Owner with DR and am interested in communicating with other Platinum Owners...especially those that can't or don't wish to use their annual points currently.



What are you selling?


----------



## Laneterry68 (Jun 18, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> What are you selling?



Not selling but interested in assisting those that can't use some or all of their annual points.  I can use them.


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 18, 2013)

Laneterry68 said:


> Not selling but interested in assisting those that can't use some or all of their annual points.  I can use them.



Please excuse me for being leery of you. Whenever some new poster comes and asks for members of various timeshare groups questions like yours there is usually some angle that they have.  

The way DRI has their system set up, unless you are asking to rent a unit from a DRI owner, there is not too much you can do for them. As a platinum owner you should know they cannot transfer points to you and that owners don't particularly like people selling their ownerships in bulk to make a profit.  To which collection do you belong?


----------



## Laneterry68 (Jun 18, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> Please excuse me for being leery of you. Whenever some new poster comes and asks for members of various timeshare groups questions like yours there is usually some angle that they have.
> 
> The way DRI has their system set up, unless you are asking to rent a unit from a DRI owner, there is not too much you can do for them. As a platinum owner you should know they cannot transfer points to you and that owners don't particularly like people selling their ownerships in bulk to make a profit.  To which collection do you belong?



I understand your concern and suggest we take this to PM and I can discuss with you.  Perhaps a phone conversation would assist as well.


----------

